# How to completely reset a GPU to the default?



## HiTech_32 (Apr 20, 2018)

Hi all,

I have been experiencing some issues with my laptop's Nvidia GTX 960 M 4 GB clocks frequencies!

I have uninstalled the drivers with DDU,reinstalled the OS,uninstalled the GPU via Device Manager,but I still got issues with its clocks frequencies!

Please tell me how to tottaly reset the Nvidia GPU to the default!

Please!
Thanks to all in advance!
Best regards!


----------



## IceScreamer (Apr 20, 2018)

My guess this is not a software problem, it seems like the GPU is overheating and downclocking itself not to burn out.

If you know how, clean the heatsink and reapply the thermal paste, if the issue really is overheating.


----------



## _JP_ (Apr 20, 2018)

It would help us help you if you could please tell us the make and model of you laptop, as well as if have used any tool to change anything in the GPU's clocks.
Also, what is the behavior you are getting and the reason you are so inclined to the clock setup of the card.
You don't really "reset" a GPU. You could have a fault developing somewhere.


----------



## HiTech_32 (Apr 20, 2018)

The laptop is Lenovo Y-700-15ISK Ideapad,and the GPU is Nvidia GTX 960M 4 GB GDDR5.

I have overclocked it with MSI Afterburner since I have bought the laptop and it worked fine!

A few days ago while I was gaming I noticed in the Afterburner OSD that the clocks frequencies change theirselves randomly!
I closed the game and checked the clocks ,and they had the values like when playing a game ,but at idle!

I unistalled the graphics drivers with DDU,installed new,but nothing the clocks still changed randomly while gaming,and were 1176 MHz with 2505 MHz at idle!

I reseted the BIOS,and I decided to reinstall the OS,but I got the same problem!After reinstalling the OS for 3-rd time,and installing first the Chipset drivers and then the graphics drivers the problem was fixed!

But yesterday I noticed that when I open HWMonitor ,the normal clocks reach up to 1176 with 2505 MHz! Only if I open HWMonitor!

I have never noticed this before! Anytime I have opened HWMonitor while idle the clocks frequencies have been 135 with 405 to 405 with 405 MHz.

And now at the moment the clocks are stuck at 405 with 405 MHz!


----------



## qubit (Apr 20, 2018)

Do you still have it overclocked? If so, run it at stock and see if it behaves itself. This does sound like a hardware issue.

It's possible that the GPU is degrading due to the overclock and/or that the thermal paste needs redoing. How old is this laptop?


----------



## HiTech_32 (Apr 20, 2018)

qubit said:


> Do you still have it overclocked? If so, run it at stock and see if it behaves itself. This does sound like a hardware issue.
> 
> It's possible that the GPU is degrading due to the overclock and/or that the thermal paste needs redoing. How old is this laptop?



It is not overclocked now! The termal paste was reapplied 1 month ago!And it is 1 year old!


----------



## qubit (Apr 20, 2018)

Sounds like something funky with the hardware then. Is it still under warranty?


----------



## HiTech_32 (Apr 20, 2018)

qubit said:


> Sounds like something funky with the hardware then. Is it still under warranty?



Yes it is!
By the way I have done diagnostics with the Lenovo Diagnostics Tool,for the mainboard and the GPU and they passed all of the tests!


----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 20, 2018)

Are you using afterburner to monitor frequency also?


----------



## HiTech_32 (Apr 20, 2018)

Yes,I do! And MSI shows now 405 with 405 MHz at idle!

In the past it usually showed 135 with 405 MHz, changing to 405 with 405 MHz,almost every second!


----------



## droopyRO (Apr 20, 2018)

It is normal to change based on the load the GPU has. Setup MSI Afterburner to display the GPU temperature and core/memory frequency and then load a game and post a screenshot here. It should look like this


----------



## HiTech_32 (Apr 20, 2018)

droopyRO said:


> It is normal to change based on the load the GPU has. Setup MSI Afterburner to display the GPU temperature and core/memory frequency and then load a game and post a screenshot here. It should look like this View attachment 100024


 
Currently I don't have any game installed!


----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 20, 2018)

HiTech_32 said:


> Currently I don't have any game installed!



Install GPUz and open the sensors tab, let it run and verify that the readings are accurate. It works well with afterburner and it will help with additional info

Upload a screenshot of this fluctuation also


----------



## HiTech_32 (Apr 20, 2018)

jboydgolfer said:


> Install GPUz and open the sensors tab, let it run and verify that the readings are accurate. It works well with afterburner and it will help with additional info
> 
> Upload a screenshot of this fluctuation also




Here you are : 



I would like to ask you for only one favour please!

Could someone please install HWMonitor,open it, and check in the MSI Afterburner's Monitoring Window,if the GPU's temperature would increase ,and then decrease to zero,and this to repeat for a few seconds,then please close it,and check if the GPU temperature would decrease to zero after you have closed it!

Thank you in advance!


----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 20, 2018)

HiTech_32 said:


> Here you are :



unfortunately, that screenshot isnt helpful, unless you allow it to run long enough to fill the sensor bars, so we can see a screenshot of 2-5 minutes of activity. please allow it t orun, then once the red bars have filled all the way to the left on the GPUz sensor page, retake the screenshot and upload that image please


like this


----------



## HiTech_32 (Apr 20, 2018)

jboydgolfer said:


> unfortunately, that screenshot isnt helpful, unless you allow it to run long enough to fill the sensor bars, so we can see a screenshot of 2-5 minutes of activity. please allow it t orun, then once the red bars have filled all the way to the left on the GPUz sensor page, retake the screenshot and upload that image please


Ok!


----------



## dorsetknob (Apr 20, 2018)

HiTech_32 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have been experiencing some issues with my laptop's Nvidia GTX 960 M 4 GB clocks frequencies!



Yes we know that..........>>how do we know      >>simple your other thread <<<
https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...60m-4-gb-clocks-frequencies-to-normal.243456/

Please keep it to one thread


----------



## HiTech_32 (Apr 20, 2018)

dorsetknob said:


> Yes we know that..........>>how do we know      >>simple your other thread <<<
> https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...60m-4-gb-clocks-frequencies-to-normal.243456/
> 
> Please keep it to one thread



Oh,I do apologize for that!Could you please delete that thread: https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...60m-4-gb-clocks-frequencies-to-normal.243456/


----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 20, 2018)

HiTech_32 said:


> Oh,I do apologize for that!Could you please delete that thread: https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...60m-4-gb-clocks-frequencies-to-normal.243456/
> 
> View attachment 100029



Are you certain that your video card drivers are loading? because it doesn't seem like GPUZ is recognizing that video card properly, or at least its not reading its sensors properly.  It Maybe best to do a clean install ,after 100% removing all nvidia software.  It should look like the one in my post earlier in this thread


----------



## HiTech_32 (Apr 20, 2018)

jboydgolfer said:


> Are you certain that your video card drivers are loading? because it doesn't seem like GPUZ is recognizing that video card properly, or at least its not reading its sensors properly.  It Maybe best to do a clean install ,after 100% removing all nvidia software.  It should look like the one in my post earlier in this thread


I installed the latest driver before I took the screenshot.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 20, 2018)

HiTech_32 said:


> I installed the latest driver before I took the screenshot.



im at a loss, sorry. if i cant see readings, i cant troubleshoot. its like trying to paint a picture, when your blind. 

good luck, im not going to be of any help


----------



## HiTech_32 (Apr 20, 2018)

Please look closely at this new screenshot,I took it after I pressed the Refresh button of the GPU-Z ,now GPU-Z reads the sensors,but MSI shows 0 degrees Celsius of temperature! :




Isnt't it strange?

Here's a newer one :


----------



## droopyRO (Apr 20, 2018)

Dose the card work fine while gaming ?


----------



## HiTech_32 (Apr 20, 2018)

droopyRO said:


> Dose the card work fine while gaming ?



Well maybe it does!I currently don't have any game installed,I'll install a game tomorrow and report!


----------



## basco (Apr 21, 2018)

i think your software is borked but i say this when i see superantispyware free edition-get rid of that crap-really
like jbod said your driver does not look to be fully installed and try to use one tool at a time.
sometimes hardware polling from different sensors can interfere.

or maybe its something with your power options-like when your nb is running low on batterie your gpu is clocking down automatically.-so plz do this test only with full power or with power cord.

on the fist page\tab of gpu-z there is a "?"   if ya push it a 2nd window opens which puts 3d-load on your gpu


----------



## HiTech_32 (Apr 21, 2018)

I would like to reflash the vbios!

Could someone please guide me how to do that?


----------



## dorsetknob (Apr 21, 2018)

HiTech_32 said:


> And it is 1 year old!





qubit said:


> Sounds like something funky with the hardware then. Is it still under warranty?





HiTech_32 said:


> Yes it is!





HiTech_32 said:


> Well maybe it does!I currently don't have any game installed,I'll install a game tomorrow and report!


You have not reported back on the Game install and Testing
The Vbios on most laptops is Part and parcel of the Motherboard Bios
Lenvo whitelist the Bios so your need permission and instructions from Lenevo who would supply you with the files needed as it is Still apparently under Warranty

I Sense that Flashing the Bios is Probably beyond your Technical ability to do and your going to cause more Problems for yourself than your going to Solve.


----------



## HiTech_32 (Apr 22, 2018)

Before I send the laptop to the laptop's service ,I would like to know what tools do the techs from the service use to diagnose a problem with a laptop's GPU?
Do they use the same diagnostics tools which the laptop's manufacturers provide on their sites?

The GPU is Nvidia GTX 960M,and it is a Lenovo laptop!

Can I download their tools to diagnose the problem myself?
And from where can I download them?


----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 22, 2018)

If you'd like to avoid paying to have it fixed, then you need to decide is this "issue" really worth paying someone to diagnose? 

Is this something a tech can actually fix?

Im reading through your posts, and short of you noticing some OSD readings that seem to trouble you, there is no other manifestation of the issue.  The diagnostic tool that you said you ran ,from the company that manufactured your laptop ,said there's nothing wrong .  My honest opinion ,is that you're looking for an issue that doesn't exist ,and if the only manifestation of the problem is fluctuating readings , ignore them, and use your laptop , in my opinion its fine.   But if for some reason you can't stop concentrating on what you're perceiving as an issue ,then I would suggest you send it to the manufacturer, and not waste your money on a tech repair Service. they're likely going to say the same thing I just did ,but you're gonna have to pay them to say it . 

Good luck man, & respectfully, id suggest if you have more questions regarding this laptop issue, you post them in this thread that you already have opened. creating needless threads, for the same issue wont help you get help, as members will become annoyed with the spamming. 

I hope it works out for you.


----------



## John Naylor (Apr 23, 2018)

Is this an "Optimus" laptop ?  on nVidia equipped laptops, it "decides' whether to use the IGP or nVidia card unless you tell it otherwise.

1.  After uninstalling, cleaning registry of all things nVidia with CCleaner and rebooting ...
2.  Reinstall latest driver from Lenovo web site.  make sure that whatever game or program you want to test with is installed.
3.  Right click on desktop, select nVidia control panel
4.  Under 3D Settings, select "manage 3D settings", click the "Program Settings" Tab
5.  In section 1., Hit the down button to open the list and pick the app / program / game / utility that you want to use the nVidia GPU ... I typically use Furmark
6.  Now the system should use go to the Item 2 drop down and select "High Performance nVidia Processor" 
7.  Run Furmark, or whatever else you have chosen and take GPU screenie after running 5-10 minutes.

NOTE:  watch temps ... if you haven't opened the back and cleaned out the fans / heat sinks of cat hair, cookie crumbs, dandruff and other gross things that wind up in there in a while, the system may overheat and throttle.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 23, 2018)

You should of defaulted afterburner before removing gpu drivers. Smh.

Ok make sure your gpu drivers are installed, default afterburner, default the driver, remove afterburner completely, then ddu your drivers twice. Reinstall drivers, then default the gpu driver, run it and see how it goes. These thin laptops cant handle overclocking at all.



HiTech_32 said:


> I would like to reflash the vbios!
> 
> Could someone please guide me how to do that?



Do not do it, the vbios is integrated with the motherboard bios, it will not fix your problems but make it worse. See my signature.


----------



## HiTech_32 (Apr 24, 2018)

I finally remembered! All of the issues happenned after I updated my Nvidia graphics driver to version 391.35 !

Yesterday I tried some older drivers,and GPU-Z and HWMonitor started  to show normal values of 135 with 405 MHz! 

Only MSI Afterburner shows 405 with 405 MHz for all of the time and 0 degrees Celsius of the GPU,untill I open HWMonitor or GPU-Z ! When I open them then MSI Afterburner starts to  show 135 with 405 MHz,and also starts to show the GPU temp which is around 30 degrees Celsius!

Could someone please help me to fix ths issue of MSI Afterburner? I would like to set it to show the base of 135 MHz with 405 MHz at idle,without opening of app like HWMonitor or GPU-Z!

Please help me!


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 24, 2018)

Default afterburner, switch to older version too


----------



## Vayra86 (Apr 24, 2018)

HiTech_32 said:


> Oh,I do apologize for that!Could you please delete that thread: https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...60m-4-gb-clocks-frequencies-to-normal.243456/
> 
> View attachment 100029



I hate to be an ass, but not a week goes by without you fiddling with that same crappy GPU trying to get it to perform better and now you have 'a problem' that really isn't a problem at all, you're just way too focused on monitoring clocks and not actually using the machine.

Laptop is fine, GPU will clock to 405 Mhz when GPU load occurs and yes it can happen on the desktop because this is a weak GPU and even dragging a Window across the screen will introduce a load. Also like others pointed out, laptops carry multiple ways to conserve energy and your fiddling with drivers (its generally a no-no on these laptops) and even going so far as BIOS is counterproductive most of the time.

If it works, stop touching it and if you like tweaking on hardware, get a proper desktop PC.


----------

